# Lizard safe glue...



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

My dad got me some massive peices of slate, hes gonna cut them for me so i can stick them together to make a little climbing rock sorta thing for my leo, i also have a lot of repti carpet leftover which i was gonna use to cover my moist hide (an ice cream tub) and then put some slate over it so it looks like a cave sorta thing.

point being what is the best thing i can use to stick everything together, my dad has a lot of strong glues and stuff but he said he doent think they would be safe. what does everyone use or what can i use?

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

i dont know about glue but i have done this with tiling grout it looks awesome when its done


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah i have the ideas in my head and they look cool i just didnt wanna get messy with some grout im hopeless with stuff like that! haha.

just thought the glue would be easier thanks anyway ill look into it and see if my dad or the oh can help


----------



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

have fun


----------



## Herpmad V2.0 (Nov 3, 2006)

get a good quality silicon sealant and leave it to air after wood should hold it i use one that is used for glass to glass joints its like a silicon concrete but i have to go to a glass specialist to get it


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Just use aquarium silicone, stong as hell and safe.
Just let the smell go before you put it in the tank.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

ohh thanks ill do that then seems much easier and less messy! im doing it in the garage so ill leave everything in there over night


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

kirstyink said:


> ohh thanks ill do that then seems much easier and less messy! im doing it in the garage so ill leave everything in there over night


Might want to leave it for a week tbh, the fumes will come of till fully cured, even though the surface has set it will still be tacky and smelly for a good day after, then just wait till you cant smell anything from it anymore.
Best way to find out if all the smells have gone is give it 3 days in the open then put it in a black bag with the top tied for a few hours and then open the bag and have a sniff...if you smell the silicone etc take it out and try again in a few days...continue till no smellys.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

aah okay then thanks  x


----------

